# Wind Generators for RVs



## 91441 (May 1, 2005)

:lol: 

I am setting up 4 wind generators for a wheel chair bound girl in a large RV and wondered if you folks who may use them have any tips for mounts to fiberglass or aluminum sidings on RVs.


We sell them at eBay (look up kckclass) and are getting more inquiries from RV users because they are rather small, easy to maintain and install. We use the proceeds to fund our free PCs for kids program so if you have any ideas for this girl or questions for me, visit eBay, look up kckclass and drop me an email. Thanks.


----------



## 90050 (May 1, 2005)

I tried a search for "kckclass" ...... nothing found!

A url would be more helpful


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3240&item=5906244162


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

kckclass said:


> :lol:
> 
> I am setting up 4 wind generators for a wheel chair bound girl in a large RV and wondered if you folks who may use them have any tips for mounts to fiberglass or aluminum sidings on RVs.


kckclass, if the lady is in a sitting position, would this affect her ability to erect and pull down these wind turbines if their mountings are not low? I don't think she will be able to travel with them up will she? Is there a simple way of doing it? Could you automate them so you press a button and up they come? 8)

The turbines that i have seen are not light and tend to be fixed up high to catch the wind (and to stop idiots walking into them and losing some skin!! 8O )

I am interested in alternative power and would love to see how you fix these turbines on .. can you post pictures when you are done?

Many thanks

Leigh


----------



## 90050 (May 1, 2005)

Call me suspicious if you wish, but he indicates he’s a charity in his post, but there is nothing on ebay to say where the funds are going!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

With a 6ft blade it isn't suitable for an RV or motorhome unless you have a mast like a sailboat .. 8O


----------



## 91441 (May 1, 2005)

First, she's wheelchair bound but not immobile. She climbs, rigs, tears apart AC systems, built all her own interior (nice Cherry wood...no particle board) and is hell on wheels. She can get up and down from her roof and these aren't so heavy a girl can't raise/lower them, but yes, she's hell on wheels and mobile and 'engineering oriented'.

Next, to search for kckclass at eBay you have to click the SELLER tab to find by seller. The URL changes frequently based on the auction.

Next, 'call me suspicious, no link to charity'; once again a little deeper research clears up questions. You may not the terms in the payments go to eduhosting.org (a sites sponsored by Kids Computer Kamp-KCK, offering free hosting for teachers) and kck21stcentury.com is a site maintained by a few of the students describing the labs...I've taught these since 1983 to kids, teens, single parents, seniors, juvenile delinquents and mentally challenged violent teens. We build self-esteem and job skills in these labs where they get to tear apart and rebuild and then keep a PC from motherboard and chip insertion to bios, fdisk, format and CD installs. They're a blast...call me a cynic but five bucks says Mr. Suspicious has enough time to host these labs in his hometown (about 4 to 8 hours a month is required) but won't take the time to have a blast with a group of kids....suspicious folks often avoid hanging out in children's labs...heh heh...kids are so devious.

KCK is a blast. If you ever wanted to have a great time on a weekend, let me know and I'll explain how to hold a lab. In the meantime, let me see what else you folks wanted to know.


----------



## 91441 (May 1, 2005)

p.s. a six foot blade requires a 3 foot plus 1 for safety sweep, mounted at least 10-12 feet on center, above the ground so only an 8 or 9 foot giant has to worry about getting clocked and can be mounted on a pipe and hub assembly (simple to rig) that is 4 feet higher than the roof of the RV, clamped down 4 ft along the side for a total pipe length of 8 feet. She intends to rig 4 corners like this...with guy wires she can loosen/tension from the ground and the hinge point at the roof level so they lay secured to the roof when they are laying flat. 

The gent helping us design her rig is Barry Breeden, Vice Chairman of the American Welding Society...he makes art with a tig...nice stuff and reasonably priced.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

kckclass said:


> First, she's wheelchair bound but not immobile. She climbs, rigs, tears apart AC systems, built all her own interior (nice Cherry wood...no particle board) and is hell on wheels. She can get up and down from her roof and these aren't so heavy a girl can't raise/lower them, but yes, she's hell on wheels and mobile and 'engineering oriented'.


Wow 8O ! when you said wheelchair *BOUND* i thought you meant difficulty leaving it. Not climbing like a monkey all over the RV - fantastic - go girl! 

I think that there maybe people in these forums (i know i would) that would be interested in the customisations she has made to her RV to accomodate the wheelchair etc as I know that there are disabled members and she may have put into practice some modifications that they are thinking of. Can she post any pictures?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*speaking to one another in love*

 and doing unto others as you would be done unto, :lol: 
its good to ask the questions in an unthreating way and be open about queries and stuff so good on you lot, and the young lady who is getting a life, :lol:


----------

